# My attempt of collection



## xokolat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a NW20 or NW 25 according to the moment and I present my little collection:

*E/S*



 

 








*NAKED COLLECTION: *
Nanogold, Dark edge, rich flesh, modest tone, remotely grey

Other e/s but i don't bought the palette even -> ALL THAT GLITTERS, ARENA, BEAUTY MARKED, CONTRAST, EXPENSIVE PINK, MYSTERY, NEHRU, NOCTURNELLE, ORANGE, RULE, SHALE, SIGNED SEALED, SOBA, TILT, VELVET MOSS)

_*PIGMENTOS*_



*FULL*
- Cornflower
- Frost
- Melon
*SAMPLES*
- Cocomotion
- Copperlast
- Kitschmas
- Mauvement
- Melon
- Old Gold
- Vanilla

*Some brushes*


 



*My varied collection *





*Recently has come:*

UDPP (It happens to me for reading this forum) 
Mac Lipglass Totally it of FAFI collection. 
Mac softsparkle eye pencial mint & olive 
Nars chelsea girl lip lacquer. 
Mac Shadestick beige 
and some things of essence makeup and NYX makeup. 
_P.D: If you pulsate above you will be able to extend the photo and I'm sorry because the photos are not very good_


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice collection!!  You have such diverse collection!  I love it!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great collection! Don't worry, this will grow in no time at all.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 21, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## sincola (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a nice make up collection you have got there!! Especially your eyeshadows!!


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## melliquor (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## xokolat (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Ramona6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------

